
The Internet Is Enabling a New Kind of Poorly Paid Hell - IntronExon
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2018/01/amazon-mechanical-turk/551192/?single_page=true
======
spir
"Euvoluntary exchange" is one of the most important ideas of our time. I think
an understanding of euvoluntary exchange motivates one to focus on the root
cause of a worker having poor alternatives, and not the perceived injustice of
a particular opportunity available to this worker.

"The confusion that arises in judging exchanges that are not euvoluntary is
understandable, but unfortunate. The observer, seeing the degree of
inequality, or desperation of one of the parties to a potential exchange, is
actually perceiving a disparity in levels of welfare of the respective BATNAs,
or “Best Alternatives to a Negotiated Exchange.” This disparity is a
consequence of differences that come before exchange is contemplated, and are
not caused by the exchange." \- Mike Munger

[http://people.duke.edu/~munger/euvol.pdf](http://people.duke.edu/~munger/euvol.pdf)

------
Ascetik
No one is putting a gun to these people's heads and making them do these
tasks. I believe both sides are to blame. The employer for asking the job to
be done for basically nothing and the fool who agrees to it.

~~~
throaway42342
>No one is putting a gun to these people's heads and making them do these
tasks

Well actually your taxes subsidy major tech companies like Intel and Google,
if you do not work and eat you will die, if you work and refuse to pay
subsidies through taxes to major tech companies, the IRS will show up at your
door, if you do not answer them, you will get a gun pointed at your head.

~~~
Ascetik
Your argument is a total non-sequitur. No one said they shouldn't work, but
they shouldn't work for an unjust wage at completely extortionate wages that
are highly unjust. It's essentially labor theft.

